# Bugs in Quer�taro?



## DebbieJoe (Apr 28, 2014)

*Bugs in Querétaro?*

I have a completely new question. Here goes...

What about bugs in Queretaro? here in Tampico we are overrun with mosquitos, huge flying cockroaches, ticks, fleas, big spiders, termites... (All my photos & hard back books were eaten!) etc... I suppose in QRO, being of cooler temperatures, there are less creepy crawlies???? 
Silly question I know, but still... 
Thanks.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

DebbieJoe said:


> I have a completely new question, and since I don't know how to start a new thread.. Here goes... What about bugs in Queretaro? here in Tampico we are overrun with mosquitos, huge flying cockroaches, ticks, fleas, big spiders, termites... (All my photos & hard back books were eaten!) etc... I suppose in QRO, being of cooler temperatures, there are less creepy crawlies???? Silly question I know, but still... Thanks.


Don't worry about bugs in Queretaro
I've seen 2 scorpions in 20 yrs, and not the bad ones as the ones in Durango


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

It is those huge eagles, which keep carrying off pets and small children......there goes one now!


----------



## DebbieJoe (Apr 28, 2014)

RVGRINGO said:


> It is those huge eagles, which keep carrying off pets and small children......there goes one now!


Ha,ha,ha,ha,ha,ha..... Good one!!!!!! 
Thanks for the laugh!


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

In San Cristóbal de Las Casasa at 7,000 feet, we see hardly any bugs and, to date, never even one cockroach nor, even remotely, one alacrán and we havv lived thre part time for eight years. In Ajijic, on Lake Chapala, we are overrun with giant cockroaches we find impossible to irradicate. Every place has its ups and downs.


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

Yep, lived in Chapala, and those big roaches are bad. Take the good with the bad, no?


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

We are just back from the Chiapas Highlands where our home is at 7,000 feet and moved back into our Lake Chapala home at a more modest 5,000 feet and a home surrounded by extensve, mature, 45 year old gardens while the Chiapas home is located in an urban row house environment with only modest gardens. In eight years is Chiapas I have not spotted even one cockroach but I come back here to Lake Chapala and it´s cockroach fiesta time. They live in the dishwasher, the sink, thrughout the kitchen. At least they don´t fly like the cockroaches in Alabama on the Gulf. Why is it that humans and cockroaches love the same climates?

I´m actually beginning to be fond of those Little monsters.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

Somehow all threads end up with Chiapas and Ajijic!


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Hound Dog said:


> Somehow, all writings from certain writers end up in places known and experienced in some depth by those writers over time but,perhaps, I should expand upon my scope to include Zanzíbar, among countless other places, where I came within an inch of having been shot for the offense of having gazed upon the palace of the local communist dictator in 1969 for a few minutes. In those days, Zanzibar´s only allies were Mao´s China and the no longer extant isolationist communist state of Albania. Back then, one received a lecture on the evils of capitalism upon arriving on the short flights from Dar es Salaam, the supposed capital of the Tanzanian Federation. That semi-indeopendent island republic was affilitated with the Tanzanian Federation but was a politicallly unsettled place but was also a place of great beauty as it must be today. The isalnd was host to many Chinese communist workers in those days who lived in Zanzíbar Town in large dormitories and only left those dormitories in groups of no less than three and they liked, in those days, to spit at people they presumed to be Ameicans.
> 
> Times and people change. Sometimes for the better and sometimes for the worse. That´s life.


HD, this has absolutely nothing to do with Bugs in Querétaro or with México. I'm going to move it to the Chatarrería. In future, please do not take threads so totally off topic!


----------



## dragonlady (Oct 29, 2013)

I have lived in Queretaro for about 9mths now and have to say that although there are some big ass beetle things that sometimes frequent the garden I haven't seen too many bugs...occasional dead cochroach a couple black widows and one tiny scorpion other than that we really don't have flies and very limited mosquitos...hope that helps


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

dragonlady said:


> I have lived in Queretaro for about 9mths now and have to say that although there are some big ass beetle things that sometimes frequent the garden I haven't seen too many bugs...occasional dead cochroach a couple black widows and one tiny scorpion other than that we really don't have flies and very limited mosquitos...hope that helps


Be careful with those black widows! Where in Queretaro are you?


----------



## dragonlady (Oct 29, 2013)

i have made it my goal to be the president of the black widow relocation project manager at my home...lol into the jar and out to the street they go...dont need them sneaking into my shoes...I am in Juriquilla


----------



## DebbieJoe (Apr 28, 2014)

dragonlady said:


> i have made it my goal to be the president of the black widow relocation project manager at my home...lol into the jar and out to the street they go...dont need them sneaking into my shoes...I am in Juriquilla


Ok... Now THIS really scares me!!!!! I completely freak out with spiders!!!!


----------



## dragonlady (Oct 29, 2013)

Well Im not a huge fan of spiders either but I cant recall ever seeing one in the house and if there were spiders they made big webs in garden so you couldnt miss them...the gardener came and did some yard work before christmas and the garden spiders left and never came back...the black widows tend to be outside in corners and you knda know where they are b/c they make these really weird webs that tend to collect anything that blows around...I usually use the power washer and do the corners and stuff and havent seen one for quite a while...the noise and pollution is more annoying than the spiders...LOL


----------

